# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > توسعه وب (Web Development) > خبر: هاستینگ رایگان

## milade

لیست از هاستینگهایی که خدمات رایگان رو عرضه می کنن برا دوستای عزیز:



Host Ultra - http://www.hostultra.com/
No image galleries allowed. Unlimited space with unlimited bandwidth. Filesize limit 1Mb. Exit Pop-up ads on each page. FTP and browser uploads. PHP supported. Domain hosting available. URL: 'http://www.hostultra.com/~yoursite/'.
Atgig - Unreliable?- http://atgig.com
15MB size limit - No-Ads
24/7 File Manager
1 GB of web space
100 GB of transfer/mo
PHP/MYSQL, CGI, SSI
Fast, Friendly Tech Support
URL: 'http://www.atgig.com/yoursite'
x10hosting - http://x10hosting.com
Your URL: www.YOU.x10hosting.com
Excellent Service - Domain Hosting
Three different packages to choose from, minimal downtime.
100MB - 2500MB, 3GB Transfer - 45GB Transfer depending on package.
Gizba.com - http://www.gizba.com
Temporarily Down? 500Mb. Browser uploads. Guest and message boards provided. FrontPage supported. URL: 'http://gizba.com/user/yoursite/'.
Deluxe Host: - http://dhost.info/
DeluXe Host offers:
- 100MB Webspace
- 300GB Traffic
- FTP
- PHP + MySQL
- no ads!
- absolutely free!
- short domain: dhost.info/username,
- for free.
XTHost: - http://xthost.info/
XT Host offers:
- 30MB webspace,
- browser and ftp upload,
- ad-free webhosting,
- no registration required
- short domain: xthost.info/username,
- for free.
TopCities.com - http://www.topcities.com/
150Mb. Browser uploads. CGI scripts include guest, message board, form mailer and counter. URL: 'http://yoursite.topcities.com/'.
DomainDLX - http://www.domaindlx.com/
100Mb with unlimited bandwidth. Banner or popup on each page. Browser upload. Web-based email. Domain hosting. ASP, Access databases and SSI supported.
Biz.ly - http://www.biz.ly
100Mb with unlimited bandwidth. Browser uploads. Banner on each page. URL: 'http://yoursite.biz.ly'.
Fateback - http://www.fateback.com/
60Mb with unlimited bandwidth. No forced ads. FTP and browser uploads. POP3 email. Domain hosting available. URL: 'http://yoursite.fateback.com/'.
Tripod-UK - http://www.tripod.lycos.co.uk/
50Mb. Banner frame ad. Browser and FTP uploads. MS FrontPage, PHP and MySQL supported. URL: 'http://members.lycos.co.uk/yoursite/'.
Geocities - http://geocities.yahoo.com/
15 Mb with 3Gb monthly bandwidth limit. Banner or Pop-up ads on each page. Browser or FTP uploads. On-line editor. CGI scripts: counter and guest. URL: 'http://www.geocities.com/yoursite/'.
FortuneCity - http://www.fortunecity.com/
25 Mb with 3Gb monthly bandwidth. Banner ad and Pop-ups on each page. FTP uploads. URL: 'http://members.fortunecity.com/yoursite/'.
AOL Hometown - http://hometown.aol.com/
12Mb. Banner frame ad. FTP uploads. URL: 'http://hometown.aol.com/yoursite/'.
Freeservers.com - http://www.freeservers.com/
12 Mb. Banner ad on each page. Browser uploads. Email forwarding. CGI scripts: counter, guest and form mailer. Domain hosting. URL: 'http://yoursite.freeservers.com/'.
Tripod.com - http://www.tripod.lycos.com/
20 Mb. Banner or Pop-up ad on each page. FTP uploads. MS FrontPage, CGI and Perl supported. Web-based builder and templates provided. URL: 'http://yoursite.tripod.com/'.
Angelfire - http://www.angelfire.lycos.com/
20Mb. Choice of pop-up or on-page ads. FTP or Browser uploads. Templates and building tools provided. URL: 'http://www.angelfire.com/dir/yoursite/'.
Brinkster - http://www.brinkster.com/
30Mb with 500Mb monthly bandwidth. Browser uploads. ASP supported. URL: 'http://www##.brinkster.com/yoursite/'.
MyWebPage at Netscape - http://mywebpage.netscape.com/
20Mb. Banner ad at top of each page. Browser uploads. URL: 'http://webpages.netscape.com/yoursite/'.
Free Hosting Guru - http://www.freehostingguru.com/
For approved sites. 5Mb space with unlimited bandwidth. No ads. Browser uploads. PHP supported. URL: 'http://yoursite.freehostingguru.com/'.
Host Department - http://free.hostdepartment.com/
100Mb with unlimited bandwidth. No forced ads. FTP uploads. Guest, message board and form mailer provided. Password protection for directories available. URL: 'http://free.hostdepartment.com/yoursite/'.
ProHosting - http://free.prohosting.com/
20Mb with 1Gb monthly bandwidth. FTP uploads. Web-based site builder. URL: 'http://free.prohosting.com/~yoursite/'.
CyberSoup - http://www.cybersoup.com/
15Mb. Banner ad on each page. Browser uploads. Web-based site builder. URL: 'http://my.cybersoup.com/yoursite/'.
WebSpawner.com - http://www.webspawner.com/
For beginners. Pop-up ad on each page. Web-based builder and site management tools.
NexusWebs - http://www.nexuswebs.net/
35Mb with 750Mb bandwidth. No forced banner ads. FTP and browser uploads. Web-based email. Online website builder. URL: 'http://yoursite.nexuswebs.net/'.
Anzwers - http://www.anzwers.org/
Unlimited space and bandwidth. Banner ad each page. Browser uploads. URL: 'http://www.anzwers.org/free/yoursite/'.
Free Web Space - http://www.freewebspace.com/
20 Mb. Banner ad on each page. Browser uploads. Email forwarding. CGI scripts and website tools. URL: 'http://yoursite.freewebspace.com/'.
XentriK Free Hosting - http://www.xentrik.net/
10Mb. No forced ads. Guest and message board provided. Web-based email account. Browser uploads. URL: 'http://xentrik.net/yoursite/'.
Thirdage.com - http://home.thirdage.com/
9Mb. Pop-up ad on each page. Browser uploads. Guest and counter provided. URL: 'http://home.thirdage.com/area/yoursite/'.
FreeHomePage.com - http://www.freehomepage.com/
12Mb. Templates provided. Pop-up and banner ads on each page. URL: 'http://yoursite.freehomepage.com/'.
1ASPHost - http://www.1asphost.com/
100 Mb with 1 GB bandwidth. Pop-up ads on each page. ASP and MS Access databases supported. URL: 'http://home.1asphost.com/yoursite/'.
Web Host Me - http://www.webhostme.com/
20Mb with unlimited bandwidth. Pop-up or banner ad on each page. Browser uploads. Support for MS Access databases, MS FrontPage and ASP. Web-based email. Domain hosting. URL: 'http://www.yoursite.webhostme.com/'.
Freespaces.com - http://www.freespaces.com/
Unlimited space and bandwidth. No forced banner ads. URL:'http://www.freespaces.com/yoursite'.
Dreamwater - http://www.dreamwater.com/
50+ Mb with unlimited bandwidth. Banner ad on each page. Browser uploads. Templates provided. CGI scripts: chat board, form mailer, and guest. URL: 'http://yoursite.dreamwater.com/'.
Global Web - http://www.globalweb.com.ru/
Requires forum posting. 150Mb space with 1Gb bandwidth. No forced ads. FTP uploads. POP3 email. PHP, MySQL, CGI, ASP, MS FrontPage supported. Subdomain and domain hosting.
eSmartStart - http://www.esmartstart.com/
20Mb. FTP and browser uploads. Templates provided. URL: 'http://yoursite.eSmartWeb.com/'.
Eccentrix - http://www.eccentrix.com/
50 Mb with 900Mb monthly bandwidth. Pop-ups on each page. CGI scripts: guest and message board. URL: 'http://www.eccentrix.com/dir/yoursite/'.
2GlobalMart.com - http://2globalmart.com/
12Mb. FTP uploads. Web-based email. Counter, form mailer and guest provided. FrontPage supported. URL: 'http://yoursite.g2gm.com/'.
T35.com - http://www.t35.com/
Unlimited space with unlimited bandwidth. 500kb size limit. Pop-under ads. FTP uploads. PHP, SSI supported. Domain name hosting available. URL: 'http://yoursite.t35.com/'.
7Host - http://www.7host.com/
50Mb. Banner ad on each page. FTP uploads. ASP supported. URL: 'http://user.7host.com/yoursite/'.
Websamba.com - http://www1.websamba.com/
30Mb with unlimited bandwidth. Banner at top and bottom of each page; no user ads. FTP uploads. CGI, ASP, SSI and ODBC databases supported. URL: 'http://www.websamba/yoursite/'.
Megspace - http://www.megspace.com/
50Mb with unlimited bandwidth. Banner ad on each page. Browser uploads. CGI scripts: form mailer, guest, and message board. URL: 'http://www.megspace.com/dir/yoursite/'.
Graffiti.net - http://www.graffiti.net/
20Mb. Button link required. FTP uploads. Web-based email. Full CGI-BIN support, chat, message boards and mailing lists. URL: 'http://www.graffiti.net/yoursite/'.
CentralPets.com - http://sites.centralpets.com/
For pet and animal related websites. Browser uploads. Templates provided.
100 Megs Free - http://www.100megsfree.com/
100Mb. Banner or Pop-up ad on each page. Browser or FTP uploads. Template based editor. CGI scripts: form mailer, message board, and guest . URL: 'http://yoursite.100megsfree.com/'.
HostsLtd - http://www.hostsltd.com/
20Mb. Counters, guests, polls, forums and form mailer provided. URL: 'http://www.freehostsltd.com/dir/yoursite/'.
aboho.com - http://www.aboho.com
Requires forum posting. 15Mb space and 500Mb bandwidth. No forced banner ads. FTP uploads. PHP, MySQL supported. cPanel provided. Subdomain hosting.
TheFreeWebHosting - http://www.thefreewebhosting.com/
Offers webhosting and email to members of their forum. Requires ownership of an existing domain name.
JoinMe - http://www.joinme.net/
5Mb. Web based editor, guest s and bulletin boards provided. URL: 'http://joinme.net/yoursite'.
20 Megs Free.com - http://www.20megsfree.com
20Mb. Browser or FTP uploads. Website builder and templates provided. Guest, counter and form mailer provided. URL: 'http://yoursite.20megsfree.com/'.
Mg2.org - http://www.mg2.org/
A community focused on web hosting. Sponsor based user selection and approval. 20Mb. No forced ads. FTP uploads. PHP, CGI, JSP and Perl supported. GCC access provided. URL: 'http://yoursite.mg2.org/'.
FortuneCity UK - http://www.fortunecity.co.uk/
25Mb with 0.5Gb monthly bandwidth. Banner ad on each page. FTP and browser uploads. URL: 'http://members.fortunecity.co.uk/yoursite/'.
Planet-D - http://www.planet-d.net/
Unlimited space. Browser uploads. Web-based email. PHP, Perl, suexec supported. Domain hosting allowed. URL: 'http://yoursite.planet-d.net/'.
Free Web Hosting - http://www.freeweb-hosting.com/
Unlimited space with unlimited bandwidth. Header and footer ads on each page. FTP uploads. Web-based email. Domain hosting. URL: 'http://yoursite.sohounion.com/'.
Free Web Page Hosting - http://www.freewebpage.org/
150Mb with 600Mb monthly bandwidth. 900kb size limit. Banner or Pop-up ads. FTP and browser uploads. Form mailer, guest and message board provided. URL: 'http://yoursite.freewebpage.org/'. Affiliated with TopCities.
00server.com - http://00server.com/
20Mb. Banner ad on each page. Browser uploads. URL: 'http://yoursite.00space.com/'.
Stormpages.com - http://www.stormpages.com/
50Mb with unlimited bandwidth. Scripts: message board, guest . Web-based site builder provided. URL: 'http://stormpages.com/yoursite/'.
X-Mail.net - http://www.x-mail.net/
20Mb. 500kb size limit. Browser uploads. Web-based email account.
SitePalace.com - http://www.sitepalace.com/
8Mb with unlimited bandwidth. Banner ad on each page. Browser uploads. CGI scripts: counter. URL: 'http://www.sitepalace.com/yoursite/'.
Illusion FX Net - http://www.illusionfxnet.com/
250Mb with unlimited bandwidth. POP3 email. PHP, Perl, MySQL, PostgreSQL supported. Subdomain hosting.
Web Hosting Pal - http://www.webhostingpal.com
50Mb with 5000Mb monthly bandwidth. No forced ads. FTP uploads. PHP, Perl, SSI supported. URL: 'http://yoursite.webhostingpal.com/'.
The Express Page - http://expage.com/
For creating a first home page. 1 page allowed. Browser uploads. URL: 'http://expage.com/yoursite/'.
Sakellaris Electronics - http://www.snn.gr/
12Mb. Banner ad on each page. FTP and browser uploads. Templates provided. Email forwarding. URL: 'http://yoursite.snn.gr/'.
Bz.tc - http://www.bz.tc/
20 MB. Banners and Pop-up ad on each page. FTP. URL: 'http://www.yoursite.bz.tc'.
PrimeTap - http://www.primetap.com/
12Mb. Banner and Pop-up ads on each page. Browser uploads. Templates provided. URL: 'http://yoursite.primetap.com/'.
Cool Free Pages - http://www.coolfreepages.com/
50Mb with unlimited bandwidth. Exit Pop-up ad. FTP uploads. PHP supported. Domain hosting. URL: 'http://yoursite.coolfreepages.com/'.
Psend - http://www.psend.com/
12Mb. Banner ad on each page. FTP and browser uploads. Web-based email. PHP supported. URL: 'http://yoursite.psend.com/'.
OAM Web - http://oamweb.com/
5 Mb. Banner ad on each page. Browser uploads. CGI scripts: form mailer, guest, and message board. URL: 'http://oamweb.com/dir/yoursite/'.
Lifelesspeople.com - http://www.lifelesspeople.com/
For approved sites. 100Mb with 2Gb monthly bandwidth. No forced ads. FTP uploads. PHP, MySQL, Perl, SSI supported. Domain hosting supported. Subdomains at lifelesspeople.com, l2p.net and belike.net
Free Web Town - http://www.freewebtown.com/
Web-based site builder. URL: 'http://www.freewebtown.com/yoursite/'.
ProperComfy - http://www.propercomfy.co.uk
50Mb with unlimited bandwidth. No forced ads. FTP uploads. Web-based email. PHP, Perl, MySQL supported. Domain hosting available. URL: 'http://yoursite.propercomfy.co.uk/'.
Angel Towns - http://www.angeltowns.com
50Mb with unlimited bandwidth. 900kb size limit. No forced ads. Browser uploads. URL: 'http://angeltowns.com/yoursite/'.
HostRave Free Hosting - http://www.freehosting.hostrave.com
20Mb with unlimited bandwidth. Text link ads. FTP and browser uploads. PHP, MySQL, CGI, Perl supported.
WebMasterTools.Com - http://www.webmastertools.com/
10Mb with unlimited bandwidth. Banner ad on homepage. FTP uploads. Two POP3 email accounts. URL: 'http://webmastertools.com/dir/yoursite/'.
Xaper Homepages - http://www.xaper.com/
20Mb. Banner ad on each page. FTP uploads. Templates provided. URL: 'http://yoursite.xaper.com/'.
FriendPages - http://www.friendpages.com/
5Mb. Ads on pages. URL: 'http://yoursite.friendpages.com/'.
Cooo.net - http://www.cooo.net/
100Mb with unlimited bandwidth. 500kb size limit. Ads on pages. FTP uploads. URL: 'http://yoursite.cooo.net/'.
BuildtoLearn - http://buildtolearn.com
For accepted sites. 20Mb. FTP uploads.
FreeCyberZone.com - http://www.freecyberzone.com/
12Mb. Banner ad on each page. Browser uploads. Free web-based e-mail. CGI scripts: counter, guest and message boards. URL: 'http://yoursite.freecyberzone.com/'.
Xenith - http://www.xenith.com
For established web sites. 100Mb with 10Gb monthly bandwidth. Banner ads.
Community Architect - http://signup.communityarchitect.com/cgi-bin/signup
12Mb with 512Mb monthly bandwidth. Ads on pages. 256kb size limit. Online site builder. Subdomain hosting.
hus.meg.nu - http://hus.meg.nu/
2.5Mb. 500kb size limit. No forced ads. Site builder tools. URL: 'http://hus.meg.nu/homepage/dir/yoursite'.
TheGHost.com - http://www.theghost.com/
For technically oriented sites. 15Mb with 500Mb monthly bandwidth. Ads on pages. Browser uploads. SSI supported. Site building and management tools. Available scripts include guest, counter, appointment , and message board. URL: 'http://www.theghost.com/yoursite/'.
Hostars Free Web Hosting - http://www.hostars.com
25Mb space and 500Mb monthly bandwidth. Ads on pags. FTP uploads. URL: http://yoursite.hostars.com
OurWeb.to - http://www.ourweb.to/
20Mb. Banner ads on pages. FTP and browser uploads. Email forwarding. CGI scripts, CGI-BIN access provided. SSI, PHP, MySQL, ASP, MS Frontpage extensions suppported. URL: 'http://www.ourweb.to/~yoursite/'.
PCI Free Host - http://pcifreehost.com/
12Mb with 512Mb monthly bandwidth. 256kb size limit. Banner ad on each page. Email forwarding. CGI scripts: webring, message board, form mailer and counter. URL: 'http://yoursite.pcizone.com/'.
Yours2Use - http://www.yours2use.co.uk/
2Mb. No forced ads. URL:'http://members.yours2use.co.uk/yoursite/'.
20megs.com - http://www.20megs.com/
20Mb with unlimited bandwidth. Banner ad on each page. FTP or browser uploads. CGI scripts: guest and message board. URL: 'http://www.20megs.com/category/yoursite/'.
2mh.net - http://www.2mh.net
100Mb. Banner ad on each page. FTP uploads. URL: 'http://yoursite.maddsites.com'.
Pinoysite - http://www.pinoysite.com/
For Philippine theme sites. Banner ad on each page. Browser uploads. URL: 'http://www.pinoysite.com/dir/yoursite/'.
Free Info Center - http://www.freeinfocenter.net/
50Mb with 2Gb monthly transfer. Banner on each page. FTP uploads. Frontpage and ASP supported. POP3 email. Domain hosting available. URL: 'http://www.freeinfocenter.net/yoursite/'.
Home Page Builders - http://www.homepagebuilders.com
12Mb. Banner at top and bottom of each page. Browser uploads. Web-based site builder. URL: 'http://yoursite.fabpage.com/'.
Crazyghost.com - http://crazyghost.com/
200Mb with 10Gb bandwidth. No forced ads. CGI, PHP, MySQL, CURL, Perl supported. cPanel provided.
12mb.com - http://www.12mb.com/
12Mb with unlimited bandwidth. Exit Pop-up on each page.
ComVision2000.com - http://www.comvision2000.com/
12 Mb. Adframe at top of each page. Browser or FTP uploads. Web-based email account. URL: 'http://yoursite.comvision2000.com/' or 'http://yoursite.2itb.com/'.
Wizards of WizardSoul - http://wizardsoul.com/
For a simple web page. Text link ad at top of each page. Web-based builder and messenger system provided. URL: 'http://wizardsoul.com/wizards/yoursite/'.
E-Securenetworks - http://www.e-securenetworks.net/
100Mb with unlimited bandwidth. No forced ads. PHP and Perl supported. Web-based email. URL: 'http://www.e-securenetworks.net/yoursite/'.
GoBot - http://www.gobot.com/
20Mb. Banner ad on each page. Templates provided. FTP uploads. URL: 'http://yoursite.gobot.com'.
ababa - http://www.ababa.net/
15Mb with 1Gb monthly bandwidth. MP3 and EXE s not allowed. No forced ads. Browser uploads. SSI supported. URL: 'http://ballz.ababa.net/yoursite/'.
MsgServerNet - http://www.msgserver.net/
20Mb. Banner ad on each page. Web-based and POP3 email provided. URL: 'http://yoursite.msgserver.net/'.
GigDig - http://www.gigdig.com/
720kb. No forced ads.
CCRTC Internet - http://www.ccrtcweb.com/
No forced ads. URL: 'http://www.ccrtc.com/dir/yoursite/'.
Virtual Solar System - http://www.virtualsolarsystem.com/members/
5Mb. No forced ads. Browser uploads. URL: 'http://www.virtualsolarsystem.com/dir/yoursite/'.
Balasainet.com - http://www.balasainet.com
25Mb. Browser uploads. Perl/CGI supported. Subdomain hosting.
Lecktronix.net - http://freehosting.lecktronix.net/
20Mb. Banner ad on each page. FTP and browser uploads. Web-based site builder provided. CGI scripts: counter, guest and forms. URL: 'http://yoursite.lecktronix.net/'.
Gpox.com - http://www.gpox.com
25Mb with unlimited bandwidth. FTP and browser uploads. Subdomain hosting.
4qtherapeia.com - http://4qtherapeia.com/
Only for sites that have already been built. 10Mb. No forced ads. Browser uploads. Domain hosting. URL: 'http://yoursite.joolsc.net/'.
The Free Auction - http://www.thefreeauction.com/help/freewebpages.html
1.5Mb. Browser uploads. Web-based PageBuilder and templates provided. Search box, guest, counter and form mailer provided.
Slydevil's Lair - http://www.slydevil.net/ 
بازم می ارم
موفق باشید

----------


## milade

ادامه:


5Mb. Four DS3 backbone connections. No forced banner ads. Browser uploads. Guest provided.
nu3.net - http://www.nu3.net/
12Mb. Banner ad on each page. Browser uploads. Web-based email. Scripts: form mailer, guest and message boards. URL: 'http://yoursite.nu3.net/'.
SiteActNow Free Flash Hosting - http://www.siteactnow.com
For Macromedia Flash pages. No forced ads. URL: 'http://yoursite.siteactnow.com/'
SwiftHost - http://swifthost.homeunix.net
100Mb. No forced ads. FTP uploads. PHP and ASP supported.
A11.net - http://www.a11.net/
12Mb. Ads on pages. Browser uploads. Email forwarding. Templates provided. URL: 'http://yoursite.a11.net/'.
QuickFox Websites - http://users.quickfox.org/
150Mb. No forced banner ads. SSI supported. URL: 'http://users.quickfox.org/~yoursite/'.
Free Web Space - http://freewebspace.planetdns.net/ 
50Mb. FTP uploads.
IzeroP - http://www.izerop.com
40Mb. No forced ads. PHP supported. URL: 'http://izerop.com/yoursite/'.
FreePages - http://nutang.com/fp.php
5 web pages allowed. Templates provided. URL: 'http://pages.nutang.com/yoursite/'.
HomePageHost - http://homepage-host.uni.cc/
Application review in signup. 50Mb. FTP uploads. PHP, MySQL supported. Subdirectory hosting.
Worldbreak.com - http://www.worldbreak.com/
12Mb. Banner ad on each page. Browser uploads. Unlimited web-based email accounts. CGI scripts include counters, form mailer and guest
. URL: 'http://yoursite/worldbreak.com/'.
IcySpicy - http://www.icyspicy.com/
20Mb. Banner ad on each page. Browser uploads. Templates provided. URL: 'http://yoursite.icyspicy.com'.
Freewebs - http://freewebs.com
40MB Space, 500MB bandwidth. URL:'http://freewebs.com/yourusername' 
موفق باشید

----------


## milade

اینم یکی دیگه:
این یکی مخصوص asp کارا هست.
ویژگی ها:
ASP 3.0 Support 
Online File Manager
Instant Account Activation
MS SQL 2005 Express 
24/7 Web Server Monitoring
Extensive Online Knowledge Base 
100MB Free Web Space
FTP Access Account 
Unlimited Bandwidth
MS Access Support
Windows 2003 IIS 6.0
Hot Swappable Storage

اطلاعات بیشتر:http://titanichost.com
موفق باشید

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

میشه میزبان های توپ را با bold نشون بدی.
اگر میزبان های php را با آبی و میزبان های asp.net را با قرمز و میزبان های jsp هم با سبز مشخص بشند،خیلی قشنگ تر میشه

----------


## milade

دوست عزیز جلو هر کدوم سعی شده زبان هم نوشته بشه ولی از پستهای بعدی زبان رو اعلام می کنم
موفق باشید

----------


## milade

سلام
این بیشتر به درد php کارها می خوره و حداقلش ایرانیه!
- ارائه 800 مگابایت فضا ( بدون تبلیغات )
- ارائه 20 گیگابایت پهنای باند ماهانه 
- اختصاص دو آدرس اینترنتی ویژه (www.Yourname.danagig.ir)
- اختصاص آدرس ویژه (www.yourname.co.cc)
- پشتیبانی از php ، html و دیتابیس MySQL
- اختصاص 10 عدد دیتابیسMySQL
- کنترل پنل اختصاصی
- اختصاص 5 عدد Subdomain
- پشتیبانی از FTP
- سرویس ایمیل :Yourname@Your.danagig.ir
- امکانات جانبی Fantastico و Automatic Installer ، نصب سریع سیستم
- امکان اتصال دامنه (Domain Parking)
- پشتیبانی قدرتمند از کابران
- و انجمن های تخصصی سایت برای رفع مشکلات کاربران

موفق باشید

----------


## milade

اینم یه جا برا اپلود فایل:

آدرس جداگانه برای هر کاربر
*100 گیگ* فضای رایگان
*پهنای باند نامحدود*
سرورهای قدرتمند برای آپلود فایلهای شما
دانلود فایلها بصورت لینک مستفیم
ظاهر ساده سیستم برای استفاده کاربران
کنترل پنل شخصی برای هر کاربر و مشاهده فضای مصرفی و پهنای باند شما
عضویت در سایت رایگان است!عضو شوید و از امکانات سیستم لذت ببرید



http://www.ariagig.com

----------


## milade

اینم یه جا برا اپلود فایل:

آدرس جداگانه برای هر کاربر
*100 گیگ* فضای رایگان
*پهنای باند نامحدود*
سرورهای قدرتمند برای آپلود فایلهای شما
دانلود فایلها بصورت لینک مستفیم
ظاهر ساده سیستم برای استفاده کاربران
کنترل پنل شخصی برای هر کاربر و مشاهده فضای مصرفی و پهنای باند شما
عضویت در سایت رایگان است!عضو شوید و از امکانات سیستم لذت ببرید

http://www.ariagig.com

----------


## milade

اینم چیز خوبیه . یه هاست رایگان برا php کارها
ارائه 300 مگابايت فضا بدون تبلیغات
ارائه 12 گيگابايت پهناي باند ماهانه 
اختصاص آدرس اينترنتي ويژه (http://www.yourdomain.mygig.ir)
امکان اتصال دامنه (Domain Parking)
پشتيباني از php ، html و ديتابيس MySQL
اختصاص 7 عدد ديتابيسMySQL
کنترل پنل VistaPanel
اختصاص 5 عدد Subdomain
پشتيباني از FTP
سرويس ايميل : Yourname@Yourdomain.mygig.ir
امکانات جانبي Fantastico و Automatic Installer ، نصب سريع سيستم

www.mygig.ir

----------


## golihaghighi

هاست ميل سرور رايگان سراغ نداريد.

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

> هاست ميل سرور رايگان سراغ نداريد.


yahoo mail و gmail :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## golihaghighi

> yahoo mail و gmail


 نه عزيزم منظورم اينه كه بصورت رايگان بشه براي دومين خودمون فضا گرفت و pop3 داشت.

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

> نه عزيزم منظورم اينه كه بصورت رايگان بشه براي دومين خودمون فضا گرفت و pop3 داشت.


سلام همشهری خودم
فکر نکنم این free hosting ها چنین امکاناتی بدند.به فرض اینکه هم بدند از یک ماه بیشتر نمیدند.
این free hosting ها قابلیت استفاده از mssql 2005 and higher را به زور میدند.تازه اگر تا به حال از این میزبان ها استفاده کرده باشید میبینید که صفحه پر از تبلیغ است.
البته چند تا میزبان رایگان خوب هم  هست که میلاد جان معرفی میکنند(با bold کردن).
اگر ctr+f را بزنی و بنویسی:"pop3" به نتایج خوبی میرسید :قلب: 
این میزبان های رایگان برای آزمایش کردن کد ها خیلی مناسب اند

----------


## milade

دوست عزیز در ادرسهایی که دادم بعضا این مورد رو در نظر گرفتن

----------


## satanix7

بنده خودم سرور لینوکس با توزیع gentoo hardened دارم. اگر عزیزانی باشن که فعالیت در زمینه اپن سورس و نرم افزار آزاد (در هر زمینه ای و در هر نوعی) انجام میدن برای حمایت از این عزیزان مسایل هاستینگ شون رو به صورت کاملا رایگان با امکانات کامل و پشتیبانی تقبل می کنیم. چیزی نیز نیاز داشته باشند که روی سرور نصب نباشد مطرح بفرمایند در صورت امکان حتما نصب می کنیم. هیچ انتظاری من جمله تبلیغات ما یا قرار دادن اسم افراد در کارشون و ... نیز مطرح نیست. صرفا حمایت از اپن سورس و نرم افزار آزاد

----------


## smile17

phpnet.us
از اسمش پيداست كه چي كاره هست
somee.com
هاست رايگان به همراه ساپورت asp.net2

----------


## amirepsilon

سلام
اگر کسی هاست رایگان در حد 100 مگ لینوکس خواست برای کار های مذهبی من میتونم بهش بدم
موفق باشید
یا علی

----------


## babakj

سرور شما کجا هست ؟

----------


## leila637

لطفا هاستینگ رایگان معرفي كنيد كه داراي مشخصات زير باشد:
هاست رايگان به همراه ساپورت asp.net2

MS SQL 2000 Express

----------


## smile17

http://somee.com

----------


## amirepsilon

سرور ما ؟
کانادا

----------


## skflower

> نه عزيزم منظورم اينه كه بصورت رايگان بشه براي دومين خودمون فضا گرفت و pop3 داشت.


سلام دوست عزیز. اگه ایمیلی میخوای که pop و smtp رو ساپورت کنه که هم بدون دردسر و هم راحت و با راهنمایی خود سرویس دهنده بتونی اونو تو گوشیه موبایل (البته اگه سیمکارتتون gprs داشته باشه) و هم تو outlook ازش استفاده کنی www.gawab.com به راحتی جواب شما رو میده. مطمئنا تو سرویس ایمیل از یاهو هم بهتره. ولی فقط تو ایمیل...

----------


## saeedkheiri

دوستان خیلی خوب بود
من یه هاست رایگان میخوام واسه برنامه های java سراغ دارین ؟

----------


## ŋµxXle

پست اول این تاپیک به نظر میاد پست من باشه که چند سال پیش تو پی سی ورلد زدم. نمیدونم یادم نیست ولی فکر کنم اونه.

به هر حال بهترین هاست رایگان فعلا byethost.com هست که تبلیغ هم نداره

----------


## pedramch

دوستان این هم یه هاستینگ بسیار خوب و مطمئن با مدیریت و پشتیبانی خودم:دی

لیست امکانات Pergig :

- ارائه 300 مگابایت فضا بدون تبلیغات!
- ارائه 10 گیگابایت پهنای باند ماهیانه
- اختصاص آدرس ویژه اینترنتی ( http://www.yoursite.pergig.ir )
- امکان اتصال 6 دامنه (Domain Parking)
- امکان ثبت و اتصال دامین co.ccاز ویستاپنل خود
- پشتیبانی از php , html , Mysql Database
- اختصاص 6 عدد دیتابیس
- 6 عدد Subdomain اختصاصی
- پشتیبانی از Ftp و فایل منیجر سریع با امکان آنزیپ
- سرویس ایمیل نامحدود ( yourmail@yoursite.pergig.ir)
- امکانات جانبیAutomatic Installer , نصب سریع سیستم
- انجمن پشتیبانی فعالبرای پاسخگویی به سوالات و مشکل های شما...

آدرس سایت:
www.pergig.ir

----------


## gigcity

سلام
این بیشتر به درد php کارها می خوره و حداقلش ایرانیه!
- ارائه 800 مگابایت فضا ( بدون تبلیغات )
- ارائه 20 گیگابایت پهنای باند ماهانه 
- اختصاص دو آدرس اینترنتی ویژه (www.Yourname.gigcity.ir)
- اختصاص آدرس ویژه (www.yourname.co.cc)
- پشتیبانی از php ، html و دیتابیس MySQL
- اختصاص 10 عدد دیتابیسMySQL
- کنترل پنل اختصاصی
- اختصاص 5 عدد Subdomain
- پشتیبانی از FTP
- سرویس ایمیل :Yourname@Your.gigcity.ir
- امکانات جانبی Fantastico و Automatic Installer ، نصب سریع سیستم
- امکان اتصال دامنه (Domain Parking)
- پشتیبانی قدرتمند از کابران
- و ا

----------


## yasgig

هاست رایگان

هاسپ با فضا و پهنای باند نامحدود

----------


## bloodapple

> اینم چیز خوبیه . یه هاست رایگان برا php کارها
> ارائه 300 مگابایت فضا بدون تبلیغات
> ارائه 12 گیگابایت پهنای باند ماهانه 
> اختصاص آدرس اینترنتی ویژه (http://www.yourdomain.mygig.ir)
> امکان اتصال دامنه (Domain Parking)
> پشتیبانی از php ، html و دیتابیس MySQL
> اختصاص 7 عدد دیتابیسMySQL
> کنترل پنل VistaPanel
> اختصاص 5 عدد Subdomain
> ...


این سایت مشکل داره

----------


## Azarsun

شرکت آذرسان
اولین و قدرتنمند ترین میزبان وب با دانش بومی و پشتیبانی بومی در ایران

این شرکت به مناسبت نوروز باستانی تمام خدمات میزبانی تجاری خود را تا موخهء 20 فرودین 89 بصورت رایگان اراه می نماید.

متقاضیان محترم لطفاً به آدرس www.azarsun.com مراجعه فرمائید...

----------


## r3z4666

> شرکت آذرسان
> اولین و قدرتنمند ترین میزبان وب با دانش بومی و پشتیبانی بومی در ایران
> 
> این شرکت به مناسبت نوروز باستانی تمام خدمات میزبانی تجاری خود را تا موخهء 20 فرودین 89 بصورت رایگان اراه می نماید.
> 
> متقاضیان محترم لطفاً به آدرس www.azarsun.com مراجعه فرمائید...


 کجاش مجانی اینکه فعلا همش تجاریه؟!

----------


## mbsco144

اینها که همش فیلتر شده 

فقط این بازه الان:

up.iranblog.com

----------


## shahkaar

ميدونم سخته ولي اگه asp .net باشه عالي ميشه- پيشاپيش ممنون

----------


## Peyman.Gh

برای ASP.NET از این میتوانید استفاده کنید. 
www.aspspider.com

----------


## mortezamacro

این رو امتحان کن:www.gigfa.com. 
5 گیگ فضای مجانی همراه با 20 گیگ پهنای باند مجانی، ایجاد ایمیل نامحدود.

----------


## tick-tock

سلام به همه دوستان 
اکثر این سایتهای ایرانی که به قول خودشون هاست رایگان ارائه می کنن ، هاست رو از کیسه خلیف می بخشن و action  می دن به یه سایت خارجی دیگه و فقط دامنه رو خودشون می دن . 
 :متفکر:

----------


## khani_prog

این سایت هم بد نیست
www.gigpa.com

----------


## Mohammad Hassani

> http://somee.com


 

سلام 
میشه راجع به سایت somee.com اموزش بزاری 
ممنون

----------


## Mohammad Hassani

> سلام 
> میشه راجع به سایت somee.com اموزش بزاری 
> ممنون


 

کسی اینجا نیست 
لطفا جواب بدین
یوهوووووووووووووووو :گریه:  :خیلی عصبانی:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :عصبانی:  :عصبانی:  :عصبانی:

----------


## zizi_zizi69

اگه کسی وب هاست که CURL را ساپورت کنه معرفی کنه ممنون می شم

----------


## zizi_zizi69

http://www.freewebhostingarea.com

----------

